# specs for replacing condenser fan motor



## giwatcher (6 mo ago)

OE motor is very pricey compared to generic aftermarket. What are the accepted rules for matching amps and rpm?
Original motor 3/4 hp, 1140rpm, and 2.6 amps.
Aftermarket that hvac supplier says is correct is 3/4 hp, 1075 rpm, and 4.7 amps.
The amps seems very high and rpms iffy. I have heard that hp is all that matters, and that if new item amps are higher than oe it's ok, just not lower. 
What are the guidelines for amps and rpm??


----------

